# Demessiahs Flame blog, all welcome



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

*Seven day ban issued to this member for persistant baiting and abuse of forum members despite two warnings including explanation of the following which was ignored.*

Personal abuse of others is not allowed anywhere on the forum, even in the flame room. This includes abuse of named individuals, groups of people (yes even specific TT model owners) or where people are not named but it's obvious who you are talking about. There is often a fine line between good humoured banter and upsetting abuse. A clue is - are people getting upset by your comments about them? If so, that's your answer - don't do it!

We have to consider the wellbeing of the general forum community. If posts become abusive and people become upset this can drive members away and stop new members joining. We try to keep this forum a friendly, informative, entertaining and exciting place to be and we employ a light touch moderation standard, with a certain leniency and tolerance, in order not to dampen the spirit of the community. This should not be taken advantage of otherwise it will spoil things for everyone.

Many members felt provoked to join in the abuse on this thread by returning the abuse rather than report it to a mod (the correct course of action) which only compounded the issue and made things worse by fanning the flames. Rather than issue all those involved a warning and in the circumstances, a reminder of the rules is instead given here in the hope that common sense will prevail. Please read them:

TT Forum

"FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE"



> * IMPORTANT*
> The flame room will *NOT* tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum. This is out of respect of the fact that everyone is different, and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered. This is a legal issue, and as such we do *NOT* want to have to experience any court proceedings in any form. At the end of the day it will be down to the forum, not the individual, if it does go that far.
> 
> Any incitment towards racial hatred or predudice is a serious offence, not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who browse it, but also in a Court of Law. The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to abide by this *WILL* result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned.


REGISTRATION RULES:



> The Audi TT Forum - Registration
> By accessing "The Audi TT Forum" (hereinafter "we", "us", "our", "The Audi TT Forum", "http://www.********.co.uk/forum"), you agree to be legally bound by the following terms. If you do not agree to be legally bound by all of the following terms then please do not access and/or use "The Audi TT Forum". We may change these at any time and we'll do our utmost in informing you, though it would be prudent to review this regularly yourself as your continued usage of "The Audi TT Forum" after changes mean you agree to be legally bound by these terms as they are updated and/or amended.
> 
> Our forums are powered by phpBB (hereinafter "they", "them", "their", "phpBB software", "www.phpbb.com", "phpBB Group", "phpBB Teams") which is a bulletin board solution released under the "General Public License" (hereinafter "GPL") and can be downloaded from http://www.phpbb.com. The phpBB software only facilitates internet based discussions, the phpBB Group are not responsible for what we allow and/or disallow as permissible content and/or conduct. For further information about phpBB, please see: http://www.phpbb.com/.
> ...


----------

